# New auto's on the tude!



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

This one's fer hamsterlewis, hippieinengland and all you auto hounds. there is a new co. advertising on the attitude called Short Stuff and is making thier hello with the bringing of six autoflowering strains or is it five, i'm bonging right now. From what i saw prices were around 55 american around 22pounds i guess fer you in the UK. They will have russian rocket fuel to a couple of strains i've not seen in auto's. Just thought i'd let the family know. Obtw be sure to check out the new porno seed co. line. Some good strains but the names and descriptions will give you a good laugh. Happy Holidays-the chef


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw those last night...very pricey they better be good lol...everything is out of stock at attitude...


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

They just put up the pics today, this morn they just had the names up. I would imagine they will start selling before x-mas hits or real shortly after the new year.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

I want them to get some og kush seeds in....


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

2dog dna has a couple of og crosses in kushberry and cataract and i know i've seen some og in one of the other smaller known co. i'll keep looking and let you know and when reserve pravada has theirs in.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2009)

dope-seeds sells short stuff, check their prices first :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> 2dog dna has a couple of og crosses in kushberry and cataract and i know i've seen some og in one of the other smaller known co. i'll keep looking and let you know and when reserve pravada has theirs in.


 

you are so sweet!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ArtVandolay again.


thanks art...lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 2Dog again.



Thanks, 2Dog 

The thanks go to Spearchucker, he told me about them.  Great prices.  I bought short stuff onyx, himalaya blue diesel and russian rocket fuel.  The freebees were short stuff #1


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice, art! Hows the onyx?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2009)

It's still wet, chef  but it passed the quick dry potency test


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah dopeseeds has had them for a long time now...I hve already grown 3 types of short stuff...regular..Snowryder and Russian Rocket Fuel....Sr and rrf are the bomb...regular short stuff not so much..lol


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Dec 13, 2009)

I got them as freebies earlier this year.  Out of the 3 one was male and between the other 2 i didnt get 1/2oz.   
YMMV

Best Wishes 
"P"


----------



## jackson1 (Dec 13, 2009)

How many grams can one expect from an average auto considering the grow room conditions are near optimal in a controlled cabinet?


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 14, 2009)

dope-seeds.com and short stuff are running a special right now.  



> AMAZING SPECIAL OFFER - 2 free female autoflowering cannabis seeds with every pack of short stuff seeds while stocks last - The mystery kush seeds are a super chunky heavy budding indica which stays short and produces medical grade buds


----------

